# Baltimore Oriole



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Seen my first Baltimore Oriole today. Sitting on my hummy feeder trying to get a drink. And me with no oranges to put on the fence..........:sad:

Funny acting bird though. I noticed it has been checking out one of my new bird houses I made this winter and put out a month ago. It actually went inside one oversize house with a 2 1/2 inch opening several different times......can't believe its going to nest in there but heck who knows.......


----------



## oldexscrew (Aug 19, 2007)

At my place on opening weekend found one of my bluebird house with a mommy & 5 eggs. Some towhees and brown thrashers around also.
PG


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

oldexscrew said:


> At my place on opening weekend found one of my bluebird house with a mommy & 5 eggs. Some towhees and brown thrashers around also.
> PG



Should of stopped and shot the breeze for a while............

Dan


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Good. I've put out the orange slice and grape jelly already, plus a suet feeder filled with yarn and string for nesting. I hope they return soon.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just wearing out the hummy feeder.....:lol:


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

They're a blast, aren't they? The males are so skittish. They showed up this past Saturday at my house.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

My parents had a pair that grew into a flock in NW Indiana where they put out a feeder every year. They moved to Grand Haven last summer, and a week ago some orioles showed up. They had a real hard time finding a feeder, but ended up finding one in hopes they will stick around.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

i've had a pair at my feeders for about 2 weeks now. Have oranges , grape jelly & a hummer feeder out for them. They seem to prefer the fresh oranges.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

where do you put the oranges and jelly at?


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Here's my set-up. I use a 1/4" ply base with strips glued on beneath so moisture doesn't collect if it rains. The roofing nails keep the jar tops or orange in place, and the bungee keeps the squirrels from running off with the whole thing.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

They are a beautiful bird.
We have 4 Males here and 2 Females hanging out that we know of anyways.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The males are skiddish? Heck they are so freaken tame at my cottage I think they are oblivious to humans. I can be standing right there and they will land 3 feet away. It is so common now people don't notice their odd behavior. They roll around and fight at my feet sometimes. 

We must have a dozen mating pairs in my 5 big trees. It's an oriole zoo sometimes.


----------



## Witness#11 (May 7, 2009)

severus said:


> Here's my set-up. I use a 1/4" ply base with strips glued on beneath so moisture doesn't collect if it rains. The roofing nails keep the jar tops or orange in place, and the bungee keeps the squirrels from running off with the whole thing.


Awesome picture! One of the best I've seen on this site. Stunning!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Thanks Witness. Banditto, I have to stand completely still or they're gone. The females are that way too until their eggs hatch and they have mouths to feed in early June. Then they just fill their beaks with jelly and fly off without even glancing my way. It's a real grin.

Today a male cardinal showed up and tried to bully a male oriole off the feeder but he stood his ground and they had a hiss fest, until the card gave up and flew off. Drama right outside my window.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Wife got a photo but the screen door got in the way.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Has anyone ever tried an oriole feeder that looks and functions like a hummingbird feeder? I've considered getting one but am not sure if they actually work or not.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

severus said:


> Has anyone ever tried an oriole feeder that looks and functions like a hummingbird feeder? I've considered getting one but am not sure if they actually work or not.



Nope.....never heard of them before. Guess I'm going to have to research them... Although my neighbor made a little platform for his hummy feeder to sit on so the oriole's can stand on the platform and drink from the hummy feeder. Doesn't seem to bother the hummys in the least...... Kind of a 3 sided box looking thingy......


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

One of my turkey hunting spots is loaded with them. I've never seen so many Orioles in my life. Not even around the wifes feeders. Had one sitting in a bush this morning that wasn't 10 ft from us. After this last wek , I can identify their song.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A quick check found this web site with several kinds of oriole feeders. Several look very interesting........

http://www.backyardbird.com/oriolefeeders.html


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

severus said:


> Has anyone ever tried an oriole feeder that looks and functions like a hummingbird feeder? I've considered getting one but am not sure if they actually work or not.


yes. we have tried one. they seem to like the hummingbird feeder better.

oranges and grape jelly work better than the feeder.


----------

